

Things Every Aspiring Entrepreneur Should Know - acremades
http://postmasculine.com/33-things-every-aspiring-entrepreneur-should-know

======
kirinan
Honestly if you are starting a startup to get rich, just quit and get a real
job because you'll get richer quicker. Unless you are a consultant (and thats
not really a startup), you will most likely not end up rich, and stats show
this. You may bring in a modest salary of 100k+ (That you can pull in anyways
in the valley as an engineer), but you'll work far harder for that cash than
that other engineer who just has a job. Find something you are really
passionate about, and work towards either working on it or start working on it
if its possible. I get it, I'm 23 with a wife and kid, but I don't let it stop
me from making things, and I certainly don't complain about the choices I
made. Yeah, a kid takes time, but that doesn't mean I can't make time. A wife
takes time, but I still have 2+ hours per day at least to work on my
ideas/read and workout. Thats with a job that eats up 9 hours a day. Being an
entrepreneur is a mindset rather than an occupation. If you want to build
something (and I mean really want to build it), nothing will stop you.

------
websitescenes
I agree with much of what the OP talked about but there are a few things that
I 100% disagree with. For example: "Burn the boats behind you". Absolutely the
worst advice I have ever heard. I have hopped around from agency to agency and
have good relations with them all and I do sometimes call on those
relationships for business reasons. DO NOT BURN YOUR BOATS OR BRIDGES!

~~~
rajivtiru
I dont think OP meant burn all your personal relationships. I think he may
have meant to make the jump to working for yourself fulltime, rather than
having the cushion of a salary job.

------
awaechter
I think these are good advises about the mindset you need to be a successfull
entrepreneur. But I do believe you need even more luck if passion if your main
driver. I admit you need to like what you do but if you want to create
something big you need to have a business focused approach and constantly
analyse/test how technology can transform your product into the best fit for
your clients. To stick to this methodology you need more ambition than
passion.

------
devgutt
What a silly and misleading article...shame

------
gfodor
Disagree with "do what you love" and "follow your passion" type advice. Do the
stuff nobody else wants to or thinks to do.

------
clark-kent
You lost me at Frank Kern... if you listen those characters then we are from
the opposite sides of the business world.

------
rikacomet
actually very interesting and well said; I did read it word by word till the
end, and didn't felt like skipping even once. I think a lot of people will
feel the same :)

btw, yeah I'm scared to death right now of failing, and I hope it works no
matter what for me, what I'm doing.

